# Kostenlose Mailingliste



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2002)

Hallo,

wir benötigen für unseren Informatik-Unterricht eine kostenlose Mailingliste. Hat jemand eine Adresse parat, wo die Userdaten NICHT für Werbezwecke weitergegeben werden? In eMails kann ruhig ein bisschen Werbung sein, nur nicht, dass man mit zusätzlichen eMails vollgemüllt wird ....


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Wenn schon Informatikunterricht, dann könnte man sich doch auch gleich tiefer in die Thematik einarbeiten, beispielsweise per PHP-Mailingliste. Viele Beispiele gibt es unter http://www.php-archiv.de zu finden. Außerdem erlauben es http://www.domeus.de und Co. meines Wissens nach oft, dass man die Daten nur auf Option weiternutzt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2002)

Hallo hottemp,

zuerst vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich meinte schon, eine richtige Mailingliste, d.h. ich schreibe eine eMail an GruppenName@MeineMailingliste.tld und diese eMail wird dann an alle Gruppen-Mitglieder verschickt.
Wenn ich eine Liste / Newsletter suchen würde, hätte ich mir diese selbst geschrieben .... 

P.S.: 1/4 Millenium Postings ....


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Domeus lässt sich ja nicht nur als Newsletter, sondern alternativ auch als Mailingliste nutzen, indem man die Email-Adresse zum Versenden nicht nur auf den Administrator (Mailinglisten-Besitzer) beschränkt. So kann dann jeder Beiträge schreiben und alle Lesen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2002)

Werde mir Domeus nachher mal angucken ... Vielen Dank!


----------

